
The Wild West of Apple Products on Amazon Is Dead - ilamont
https://gizmodo.com/the-wild-west-of-apple-products-on-amazon-is-dead-1830346188
======
jkubicek
I’m so pleased with this. I’ve been burned by counterfeit apple Products in
Amazon before, after they make the change I’ll be a lot more comfortable
getting free 2 day delivery on my Apple Watch bands.

I’ll fine paying a small price premium to guarantee that I’m not getting
counterfeit goods. I hope more big brands adopt this.

------
GarrisonPrime
Eventually every company can just sell direct to consumers through Amazon. Why
bother having your own website and e-commerce solutions when you can just give
Amazon a cut to handle all the headache for you?

~~~
shanghaiaway
Selling on Amazon is not DTC. Shopify is DTC. Amazon is a middleman like Wal-
Mart and Best Buy. Amazon doesn't handle all headaches- it creates numerous
new headaches. Selling on Amazon is not a long term strategy and at most it
should make up 1/3 of your digital sales.

~~~
stevewodil
What about fulfilment by Amazon

~~~
r00fus
Still possible fakes there right?

